# My Spindrift finished



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I finally finished my Spindrift with the diarama I had. I am still going to incorporate the mini Flying Sub with this, for a go back in time Irwin Allen Moment. Hope you guys like it.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks good and the weathering is very well done.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great dio! That's a good example of thinking out of the box. 

Sean


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I love how you can see the giant fish under the lake. Can you imagine fighting off those raptors with a safety pin or matchstick? I thought the giant people were bad. On the bright side: catching one of those fish, that's good eatin' for days!!


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Really nice Jaws. The top view sells it very well. Great creative idea.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Excellent, great concept and execution.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Beautiful weathering job. Well done!


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

I like it. Really like it. Good job. And I think the same, the overhead shot is outta this world!

Terry


----------

